# Dubarry or Ariat Grasmere???



## FestiveFuzz (31 March 2008)

Hi there,

I was given some money for my birthday and have decided to invest in some nice comfy allrounder long boots and just can't decide between the Dubarry boots and the Ariat Grasmere boots. My horse is kept on full livery so either way I won't be mucking out in them, just bringing her in from the field and riding really.

From experience does anyone know what the sizing is like for either of the boots? I am usually a size 37 although sometimes have to go up a sizing if I'm wearing with thick socks.

Thanks


----------



## pnap (31 March 2008)

If you want to ride in them as well I'd go for the Ariat's - Dubarry's aren't really made for riding and have quite a grippy sole and no ankle support.  I learned this after taking a tumble of my boy whilst riding in them and doing my ligaments in - don't reckon it would have been quite so bad should I have been wearing proper boots.


----------



## MizElz (31 March 2008)

Out of the two, I would suggest the Ariats, but if you want my honest opinion I would go for Dublin River Tall boots, which are a bit cheaper but twice as nice! I was in the same position as you, and had to choose between the three styles; the Dublin boot was by far the most comfortable, more versatile (you can wear them anywhere, with pretty much anything, whereas the Ariats are undeniably 'horsey') and they were the cheapest! I also found that although I am a borderline size 5/6, a 5 in these was easily the best fit for me, even with thick socks which I always wear! (I even tried on a size 4!)


----------



## jumpthemoon (31 March 2008)

I think I'd go for the Ariats 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I wish....


----------



## K27 (31 March 2008)

I have a pair of Grasmeres and I have found the sizing to be about normal- I use mine for round the yard, schooling and hacking out- they're great boots, and keep your feet lovely and warm on cold days- and with all the rain we've had I can vouch that they are waterproof too!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (31 March 2008)

Thanks everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I am now off to google the dublin river tall boots as it would be nice to have some change out of my birthday money 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 although I do very much like the look of the grasmeres 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so am now back to 2 choices again lol


----------



## BBs (31 March 2008)

I have both.
Dubarrys for walking/mucking out etc.
Ariats for riding.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (31 March 2008)

And which do you prefer???


----------



## bex1984 (31 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have both.


[/ QUOTE ]

*Bex turns green with jealousy*


----------



## djmissj (31 March 2008)

I like the look of the mountain horse high riders!!


----------



## ecrozier (31 March 2008)

Mountain horse high riders are fantastc but they have a zip down the back so if very wet they aren't water proof!!  I was give some dubarrys for my birthday early March, and have literally just taken them back to the shop (ALREADY!) as the insole has crumpled up if you know what I mean?  Feels like the sock I am wearing as slipped down if that makes any sense?  
Also they are holding water so the leather stays wet looking for ages and the insides feel decidedly damp - not wet exactly but damp.
Shop they were bought from are fantastic though, known them for years, and they are sending them back wither or repair/reproofing or replacement!  Until then I have been thrilled with them, super comfy and I have been riding in mine fine.  Agree with comment above, dubarrys do look less 'horsey' than the ariats, so wearing them to our local pub or to go shopping would feel less strange I think.


----------



## sammiea (31 March 2008)

I have Dubarrys and love them to pieces they are 2yrs old now and when i clean them up they look like new.  I do ride in mine, find them comfy to ride in


----------



## _April_ (31 March 2008)

I have Dubarry Galways in Walnut and I literally wear them everywhere.  Have never had such warm feet in the winter!  I wear mine to hack and school at home and have never had a problem.
I also think they are stylish enough to wear with skinny jeans or skirts and mine went to T in the Park lol xx


----------



## Drummer (31 March 2008)

I have the Dubarry Cashels and love them so much!!  I find them fine for light work/road work but not for shooling or faster work as they can work there was down a bit.  Dubarry have some out now that are designed for riding I think they are called Claire??  I was umming and arring between the grassmeres and mine to!  Wish I could have both mmm


----------



## trundle (31 March 2008)

I'd go for the Grasmeres, personally. i think they look great and the second my legs are thin enough to fit in them, I'm having a pair !


----------



## kerilli (31 March 2008)

i've got the Grasmeres, they are supremely comfy (like a pair of slippers), totally waterproof, nice to ride in (a little loose in the leg if you're really picky, but i soon got used to the feel), mega-warm (i have terrible circulation to my toes, and these have made this winter a million times more bearable! i haven't had cold toes since i started wearing them.) very highly recommended.


----------



## Sam1985 (31 March 2008)

Gotta be the Ariats!! I have a pair of th Grassmeres and their the most comfy riding boots I've ever had! Love em. I also have the Mountain Horse High Riders (Among others, I'm a girl for crying out loud, I frickin love shoes and boots!!) and they are lovely for riding in, not so much general walking around. Blister City!!


----------



## Quarrybank (31 March 2008)

I am very lucky too &amp; have both. If I could only have one I would have the Ariat Grasmeres. They are so versitile &amp; sooooooo warm. I always suffer from cold feet &amp; I've lived in them all winter, down the yard &amp; hacking out/riding, &amp; for the first time, no cold feet.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I do love my Dubarry's to, but I only wear them for walking, popping down the yard &amp; casual. I wouldn't want to ride in them.
I looked at the the Dublin River, but they don't have Goretex in them so they are not waterproof like the other two (which is why they are cheaper) and so wont be as warm. (it's the damp that make your feet cold) 
I hope that helps


----------



## Asimmons (31 March 2008)

Dubarrys are great BUT they are VERY slippy! No way would I ride in them and on slippery going I might as well be on skis....


----------

